
Boston startup events, resources, people you need to know - ashishk
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2009/10/boston-startup-events-resources-people-you-need-to-know.html
======
grinich
Also, check out Startup Bootcamp next week at MIT. It's free and features many
founders and entrepreneurs, including some from YC.

<http://startupbootcamp.mit.edu>

------
phsr
As someone that lives in the Suburbs of Boston, and has the desire to get
involved with becoming a startup, this list is invaluable!

------
tom
This list is worth more than spending $5K with these folks
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=861767>). Seriously.

I'm pretty tapped into the Boston scene and I had no idea there were _this_
many great opportunities.

Thanks Don!

------
akernander
Yes, thanks for this post. I'm on the outskirts of the Boston area and this is
invaluable moving forward. And thanks for the bootcamp link grinich, one of my
partners and I will be attending.

------
dtap
I will be sure to use this as I move to Boston next summer. This is an awesome
list to get dialed in to the Boston community. Thanks

------
quizbiz
Oh, how I would love this for Atlanta.

